# كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبة قلبى يا تماف إيرينى ..!!



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبة قلبى يا تماف إيرينى ..!!







بمناسبة النهارده عيد نياحة تماف ايريني اختار من 1 - 9 و شوف تماف ايرينى هتقولك ايه و قولنا



1
اللي بيصلي كويس يبقي فرحان علي طول و يبقي عايش في الفردوس

2
نقاوة قلب و بساطه و محبه نشوف القديسين

3
الواحد يتغلب علي ضعفاته بقوه ربنا

4
المحبه تخلينا نعيش في السما

5
اهم حاجه نعمل عمل رحمه مع بعض

6
الواحد يشكر ربنا و يتحمل الالام

7
القعاد مع ربنا تخلينا ناخد من صفاته .... قناعه .... محبه ... انكار الذات ... بساطه ... نقاوه ... فرح ... سلام.

8
القديسين و الملايكه يسكنوا في المكان اللي فيه محبه.

9
نعطي ربنا قلوبنا و نطلب منه يرشدنا.


copy
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا امى 

ميرسى ابوتربو على الاقوال الجميلة دى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا امى
> 
> ميرسى ابوتربو على الاقوال الجميلة دى
> *​


بركة صلواتها تكون معاكى يا تاسونى ومعانا

آمين


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

قديسه جميله صاحبه معجزات
أحبت المسيح
شكرا يا غاااالى 
جدا جدا جدا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> قديسه جميله صاحبه معجزات
> أحبت المسيح
> شكرا يا غاااالى
> جدا جدا جدا
> ​


بركة صلواتها تكون مع حضرتك يا أستاذنا ومعانا

آمين


----------



## كرستينا كركر (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*بركة صلاتها تكون معناااااااااا امين
ميرسى ابو تربو للموضوع
وكل سنة وانت طيب​​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>بركة صلاتها تكون معناااااااااا امين
> ميرسى ابو تربو للموضوع
> وكل سنة وانت طيب​​</b>


بركة صلواتها تكون معاكى يا تاسونى ومعانا

آمين


----------



## إسرافيل (31 أكتوبر 2011)

كل عام وهى بخير إن شاء الله
وانا هختار رقم 9


----------



## rania79 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بركاتها وصلواتها تكون معنا
ميرسى تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

> كل عام وهى بخير إن شاء الله
> وانا هختار رقم 9


 
+ آميــــــــــن
+ بركة صلواتها تكون مع حضرتك ومعانا

آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> بركاتها وصلواتها تكون معنا
> ميرسى تربو


بركة صلواتها تكون معاكى يا تاسونى ومعانا

آمين 

+ ومبرووووووووووك تاسونى العضوية المباركة 
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك
آمين


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2011)

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا مى 

اذكرينى امام عرش النعمه

شكرااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا مى
> 
> اذكرينى امام عرش النعمه
> 
> ...


وحضرتك طيبة يا ماما
+ بركة صلواتها تكون مع حضرتك يا أمى الغالية ومعانا

آمين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 نوفمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيبة امى العزيزة


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيبة امى العزيزة



+ بركة صلواتها تكون مع حضرتك ومعانا

آمين


----------



## rana1981 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام  وهي بخير


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> كل عام  وهي بخير


بركة صلواتها تكون معاكى يا تاسونى ومعانا

آمين


----------

